# Lorenzo Lucca



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2021)

Prima punta classe 2000 in forza al Pisa l'anno scorso a Palermo, *201 cm* ma ottima tecnica, una rarità nel calcio italiano (un po' come se la nazionale di basket trovasse un centro con buone mani alto 2 m e 16), è stato chiamato nell'U21 in seguito all'infortunio occorso a Piccoli e probabilmente ci rimarrà quanto meno fino all'anno prossimo quando sicuramente farà il salto in A.
Questi sono giocatori atipici per il calcio italiano perché non siamo abituati a tirare su prime punte del genere, nel corso degli anni abbiamo lavorato sulla tecnica, la tattica e ci siamo riempiti di ottimissimi centrocampisti tuttofare, i centrali alla Bastoni ci sono sempre stati e di portieri nemmeno c'è da parlare, ma di attaccanti del genere di cui deficitiamo da anni (visto che facciamo un gioco simile a quello spagnolo di qualche anno fa, giocate in velocità e "prime punte" che sembrano delle mezze punte di movimento) non ne abbiamo dai tempi di Vieri e Toni (il secondo tecnicamente non valido come Bobo ma comunque campione del mondo).
E' un giocatore da tenere d'occhio ma pare ci sia l'Inter dietro (oltre all'onnipresente Sasòl), se questo giocatore ha la testa per sfondare non credo avrà grossi problemi a diventare la prima punta titolare della nazionale, non ha concorrenza e non l'avrà mai probabilmente.
Speriamo di non perderlo perché sarebbe un peccato, a livello giovanile bisognerebbe cercare di lavorare meglio, i giovani molto alti sono considerati da sempre delle pippe molte lente, ma questo perché si cerca di trovare giocatori più mobili capaci di fare un gioco più veloce ma signori, la palla non viaggia solo a terra e le punte nel calcio moderno devono essere molto complete, avere cm e saper tenere botta fisicamente, se poi tecnicamente riescono ad arrivare ad un livello accettabile ancora meglio ma prima bisogna puntarci e crederci.


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2021)




----------



## ilPresidente (7 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Prima punta classe 2000 in forza al Pisa l'anno scorso a Palermo, *201 cm* ma ottima tecnica, una rarità nel calcio italiano (un po' come se la nazionale di basket trovasse un centro con buone mani alto 2 m e 16), è stato chiamato nell'U21 in seguito all'infortunio occorso a Piccoli e probabilmente ci rimarrà quanto meno fino all'anno prossimo quando sicuramente farà il salto in A.
> Questi sono giocatori atipici per il calcio italiano perché non siamo abituati a tirare su prime punte del genere, nel corso degli anni abbiamo lavorato sulla tecnica, la tattica e ci siamo riempiti di ottimissimi centrocampisti tuttofare, i centrali alla Bastoni ci sono sempre stati e di portieri nemmeno c'è da parlare, ma di attaccanti del genere di cui deficitiamo da anni (visto che facciamo un gioco simile a quello spagnolo di qualche anno fa, giocate in velocità e "prime punte" che sembrano delle mezze punte di movimento) non ne abbiamo dai tempi di Vieri e Toni (il secondo tecnicamente non valido come Bobo ma comunque campione del mondo).
> E' un giocatore da tenere d'occhio ma pare ci sia l'Inter dietro (oltre all'onnipresente Sasòl), se questo giocatore ha la testa per sfondare non credo avrà grossi problemi a diventare la prima punta titolare della nazionale, non ha concorrenza e non l'avrà mai probabilmente.
> Speriamo di non perderlo perché sarebbe un peccato, a livello giovanile bisognerebbe cercare di lavorare meglio, i giovani molto alti sono considerati da sempre delle pippe molte lente, ma questo perché si cerca di trovare giocatori più mobili capaci di fare un gioco più veloce ma signori, la palla non viaggia solo a terra e le punte nel calcio moderno devono essere molto complete, avere cm e saper tenere botta fisicamente, se poi tecnicamente riescono ad arrivare ad un livello accettabile ancora meglio ma prima bisogna puntarci e crederci.



Questo é un ottimo prospetto!! Lo avevo già citato in un altro post qualche giorno fa,
Non solo per la doppietta. É da un po’ che si parla del ragazzo: una specie di predestinato.

bisogna comprarlo a Gennaio e lasciarlo giocare un paio di stagioni.

da prendere ieri!


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Settembre 2021)

P.S. pensate che c’è qualche addetto ai lavori che pensa possa ripetere le orme di Verratti, convocato in nazionale A senza aver giocato neanche 1’ in serie A. Non c’è da stupirsi. Chi fa scouting dovrebbe notare cose fuori norma per l’eccellenza.


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> P.S. pensate che c’è qualche addetto ai lavori che pensa possa ripetere le orme di Verratti, convocato in nazionale A senza aver giocato neanche 1’ in serie A. Non c’è da stupirsi. Chi fa scouting dovrebbe notare cose fuori norma per l’eccellenza.


Non era Zaniolo?
Comunque fossi in Mancini mi farei pochi problemi, certo non è pronto ora ma fisicamente è quello che servirebbe a questa nazionale piena di piccolotti e di gente che davanti alla porta calcia piano, è ovvio eh, cioè davanti devi avere forza fisica non basta solo la tecnica e i passaggini se poi manca totalmente il gioco aereo e la potenza.
Andasse al Sassuolo perderebbe un anno, potrebbe farsi un annetto alla Samp o in qualche squadra media di serie A, Mancini dal canto suo potrebbe chiamarlo già l'anno prossimo per aprirgli il mercato ma bisogna prima puntarci.


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non era Zaniolo?
> Comunque fossi in Mancini mi farei pochi problemi, certo non è pronto ora ma fisicamente è quello che servirebbe a questa nazionale piena di piccolotti e di gente che davanti alla porta calcia piano, è ovvio eh, cioè davanti devi avere forza fisica non basta solo la tecnica e i passaggini se poi manca totalmente il gioco aereo e la potenza.
> Andasse al Sassuolo perderebbe un anno, potrebbe farsi un annetto alla Samp o in qualche squadra media di serie A, Mancini dal canto suo potrebbe chiamarlo già l'anno prossimo per aprirgli il mercato ma bisogna prima puntarci.


Nel campionato 2012 il Pescara di Zeman gioca un grande girone di ritorno in serie B con Sansovino, Immobile, Insigne e Verratti.
Quest’ultimo viene convocato da Prandelli nella nazionale maggiore quando é ancora un giocatore del Pescara.
L’anno dopo giocherà nel PSG senza mai giocare in serie A.


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Nel campionato 2012 il Pescara di Zeman gioca un grande girone di ritorno in serie B con Sansovino, Immobile, Insigne e Verratti.
> Quest’ultimo viene convocato da Prandelli nella nazionale maggiore quando é ancora un giocatore del Pescara.
> L’anno dopo giocherà nel PSG senza mai giocare in serie A.


Non me lo ricordavo anche perché l'anno dopo giocò con l'U21 l'europeo e pensavo non fosse mai stato chiamato prima.
Detto questo, se Raspadori che è un 2000 e quel fisico da mezzapunta può essere in nazionale maggiore c'è posto anche per altri giovani, indistintamente da dove giochino, bisogna solo capire quanta voglia abbia Mancini di provare altri giovani con caratteristiche interessanti e uniche per incoraggiare anche i club a farli giocare di più.


----------



## Francy (7 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Nel campionato 2012 il Pescara di Zeman gioca un grande girone di ritorno in serie B con Sansovino, Immobile, Insigne e Verratti.
> Quest’ultimo viene convocato da Prandelli nella nazionale maggiore quando é ancora un giocatore del Pescara.
> L’anno dopo giocherà nel PSG senza mai giocare in serie A.


Effettivamente anche adesso Verratti viene convocato in Nazionale senza aver mai giocato in Serie A


----------



## DEVILRED (7 Settembre 2021)

Ora che i prescritti ci sono sopra diventa un fenomeno sto palo della luce? Lasciamoli a chi non ha più un quattrino sti fenomeni parastatali.


----------



## neversayconte (7 Settembre 2021)

è da comprare ragazzi. anche a 5 milioni. è fuori categoria


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Prima punta classe 2000 in forza al Pisa l'anno scorso a Palermo, *201 cm* ma ottima tecnica, una rarità nel calcio italiano (un po' come se la nazionale di basket trovasse un centro con buone mani alto 2 m e 16), è stato chiamato nell'U21 in seguito all'infortunio occorso a Piccoli e probabilmente ci rimarrà quanto meno fino all'anno prossimo quando sicuramente farà il salto in A.
> Questi sono giocatori atipici per il calcio italiano perché non siamo abituati a tirare su prime punte del genere, nel corso degli anni abbiamo lavorato sulla tecnica, la tattica e ci siamo riempiti di ottimissimi centrocampisti tuttofare, i centrali alla Bastoni ci sono sempre stati e di portieri nemmeno c'è da parlare, ma di attaccanti del genere di cui deficitiamo da anni (visto che facciamo un gioco simile a quello spagnolo di qualche anno fa, giocate in velocità e "prime punte" che sembrano delle mezze punte di movimento) non ne abbiamo dai tempi di Vieri e Toni (il secondo tecnicamente non valido come Bobo ma comunque campione del mondo).
> E' un giocatore da tenere d'occhio ma pare ci sia l'Inter dietro (oltre all'onnipresente Sasòl), se questo giocatore ha la testa per sfondare non credo avrà grossi problemi a diventare la prima punta titolare della nazionale, non ha concorrenza e non l'avrà mai probabilmente.
> Speriamo di non perderlo perché sarebbe un peccato, a livello giovanile bisognerebbe cercare di lavorare meglio, i giovani molto alti sono considerati da sempre delle pippe molte lente, ma questo perché si cerca di trovare giocatori più mobili capaci di fare un gioco più veloce ma signori, la palla non viaggia solo a terra e le punte nel calcio moderno devono essere molto complete, avere cm e saper tenere botta fisicamente, se poi tecnicamente riescono ad arrivare ad un livello accettabile ancora meglio ma prima bisogna puntarci e crederci.


Visto più volte l'anno scorso (in quanto palermitano seguo anche i rosanero), è realmente un possibile crack. 
Lo si vede da certe giocate assolutamente non scontate per uno della sua stazza, come ad esempio gol su punizione o i dribbling. 

Scordatevi Luca Toni, il paragone regge poco. 
Toni era probabilmente ai suoi tempi sotto porta il più forte di tutti insieme a Inzaghi, ma tecnicamente non era assolutamente valido. 
Questo ragazzo è invece dotato di una splendida tecnica di base. 

Vedremo cosa sarà capace di fare in B. 

Questo ragazzo, però, ahimè (come Pellegri), ha spesso noie fisiche (ha saltato tutti i playoff l'anno scorso, compromettendo il percorso della sua squadra...).

Va monitorato e opzionato a gennaio.


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Settembre 2021)

DEVILRED ha scritto:


> Ora che i prescritti ci sono sopra diventa un fenomeno sto palo della luce? Lasciamoli a chi non ha più un quattrino sti fenomeni parastatali.


Boh  
Scusa non ho capito il messaggio 
L’Inter ha bloccato Lucca? 
Il ragazzo é per te un fenomeno parastatale?

boh fratello rossonero..
Rispetto il tuo parere ma non la penso così. Vedrai che brucerà le tappe, perché giocatori così alti ma capaci con i piedi ne ho visti pochi.


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Settembre 2021)

Francy ha scritto:


> Effettivamente anche adesso Verratti viene convocato in Nazionale senza aver mai giocato in Serie A



Francy, ci - scusa la cacofonia involontaria - mancherebbe!
Non c’è Mica una regola che inponga di giocare in nazionale solo se giochi in serie A!! 

tutt’altro! Il mio commento voleva sottolineare come già altri giocatori fossero passati alla nazionale A pur giocando in serie B
Verratti ne era un esempio.
Non mi meraviglierei se Lucca fosse chiamato almeno per essere osservato da Mancini in nazionale Maggiore.
Meglio Pellegri si svegli, con affetto lo dico..  Pietro é fisicamente più forte


----------



## neversayconte (7 Settembre 2021)

grazie di avercelo nominato. guardandolo sul video credo ne sentiremo parlare


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2021)

Anche con l'U21 ha fatto vedere delle belle cose, si vede che è di una stoffa differente rispetto agli altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' un giocatore da tenere d'occhio ma pare ci sia l'Inter dietro (oltre all'onnipresente Sasòl), se questo giocatore ha la testa per sfondare non credo avrà grossi problemi a diventare la prima punta titolare della nazionale, *non ha concorrenza e non l'avrà mai probabilmente.*


e il mitico pellegri?


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2021)

Comprare domani.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (11 Settembre 2021)

Lo sto guardando ora. Ternana Pisa 1-4
Gol e assist. Fisico potente. Fame e grinta da vendere


----------



## mandraghe (11 Settembre 2021)

Oggi comunque ha segnato ancora Colombo, contro il Monza. 3 gol nelle ultime 4 partite giocate, più un assist. Ah ha anche 2 anni in meno di Lucca, che sicuramente sembra promettente, ma vediamo come cresce Colombo. Speriamo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi comunque ha segnato ancora Colombo, contro il Monza. 3 gol nelle ultime 4 partite giocate, più un assist. Ah ha anche 2 anni in meno di Lucca, che sicuramente sembra promettente, ma vediamo come cresce Colombo. Speriamo.


Meglio anche per la nazionale se tutti sti giovanotti crescono per bene. Pellegri, Scamacca, Raspadori, Colombo, Lucca, Kean, i fratelli Vignato. E sicuramente ne dimentico qualcuno. 

Se almeno la metà di questi mantiene le promesse avremo un reparto offensivo top class


----------



## mandraghe (11 Settembre 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Meglio anche per la nazionale se tutti sti giovanotti crescono per bene. Pellegri, Scamacca, Raspadori, Colombo, Lucca, Kean, i fratelli Vignato. E sicuramente ne dimentico qualcuno.
> 
> Se almeno la metà di questi mantiene le promesse avremo un reparto offensivo top class




Sarebbe anche ora, praticamente è dall'epoca di Vieri che non abbiamo più un attacco decente. Esclusa la fiammata di Balotelli siamo andati in giro con Immobile, Quagliarella e compagnia.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Prima punta classe 2000 in forza al Pisa l'anno scorso a Palermo, *201 cm* ma ottima tecnica, una rarità nel calcio italiano (un po' come se la nazionale di basket trovasse un centro con buone mani alto 2 m e 16), è stato chiamato nell'U21 in seguito all'infortunio occorso a Piccoli e probabilmente ci rimarrà quanto meno fino all'anno prossimo quando sicuramente farà il salto in A.
> Questi sono giocatori atipici per il calcio italiano perché non siamo abituati a tirare su prime punte del genere, nel corso degli anni abbiamo lavorato sulla tecnica, la tattica e ci siamo riempiti di ottimissimi centrocampisti tuttofare, i centrali alla Bastoni ci sono sempre stati e di portieri nemmeno c'è da parlare, ma di attaccanti del genere di cui deficitiamo da anni (visto che facciamo un gioco simile a quello spagnolo di qualche anno fa, giocate in velocità e "prime punte" che sembrano delle mezze punte di movimento) non ne abbiamo dai tempi di Vieri e Toni (il secondo tecnicamente non valido come Bobo ma comunque campione del mondo).
> E' un giocatore da tenere d'occhio ma pare ci sia l'Inter dietro (oltre all'onnipresente Sasòl), se questo giocatore ha la testa per sfondare non credo avrà grossi problemi a diventare la prima punta titolare della nazionale, non ha concorrenza e non l'avrà mai probabilmente.
> Speriamo di non perderlo perché sarebbe un peccato, a livello giovanile bisognerebbe cercare di lavorare meglio, i giovani molto alti sono considerati da sempre delle pippe molte lente, ma questo perché si cerca di trovare giocatori più mobili capaci di fare un gioco più veloce ma signori, la palla non viaggia solo a terra e le punte nel calcio moderno devono essere molto complete, avere cm e saper tenere botta fisicamente, se poi tecnicamente riescono ad arrivare ad un livello accettabile ancora meglio ma prima bisogna puntarci e crederci.


Anche Scamacca è alto piú di 1.90 se non sbaglio e non è affatto una pipppa come sostiene invece il 90% del forum


----------



## Route66 (11 Settembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Anche Scamacca è alto piú di 1.90 se non sbaglio e non è affatto una pipppa come sostiene invece il 90% del forum


Anche Pellegri, quello della Roma acquistato dal Genoa dal nome impronunciabile, Vlahovic e molti altri stanno su quelle stature che ormai in questi ultimi anni sembrano diventare la normalità ma 2.01mt sono tanti....sei sul calibro di Ibra/Toni e potresti diventare immarcabile se hai un minimo di tecnica.
Andrebbe messo nel mirino sempre che non ci abbiano pensato i gobbi o quello dei nati dopo.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Nel campionato 2012 il Pescara di Zeman gioca un grande girone di ritorno in serie B con Sansovino, Immobile, Insigne e Verratti.
> Quest’ultimo viene convocato da Prandelli nella nazionale maggiore quando é ancora un giocatore del Pescara.
> L’anno dopo giocherà nel PSG senza mai giocare in serie A.


Verratti, giocatore che ad oggi è ancora uno dei più sopravvalutati del calcio attuale probabilmente.
Mamma mia.


----------



## Raryof (11 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Anche Pellegri, quello della Roma acquistato dal Genoa dal nome impronunciabile, Vlahovic e molti altri stanno su quelle stature che ormai in questi ultimi anni sembrano diventare la normalità ma 2.01mt sono tanti....sei sul calibro di Ibra/Toni e potresti diventare immarcabile se hai un minimo di tecnica.
> Andrebbe messo nel mirino sempre che non ci abbiano pensato i gobbi o quello dei nati dopo.


E' 2.01 ma non sembra, è rapidissimo.
Oggi molto bene, è da tenere d'occhio perché l'anno prossimo farà il salto.
Comunque è un classe 2000, per essere un attaccante italiano è ancora giovane, di sicuro ha mezzi superiori a qualsiasi altro talento italiano in quel ruolo perché per caratteristiche di giocatori così dai nostri vivai non ne sono mai usciti e se ne è uscito uno o era Vieri o era Vieri (che aveva meno cm in un calcio dove mediamente c'erano meno cm però), anche Toni era alto (ma non era 2 metri) e tecnicamente non era granché.
E' un italiano atipico, questi sono giocatori che nei vivai fanno poca strada perché sembrano dei lentoni senza tecnica, infatti storicamente non ci si lavora più di tanto, negli ultimi 6-7 anni i vivai e le varie under hanno lavorato sulla tecnica, la tattica e infatti sono usciti una carrettata di ottimi centrocampisti (difensori e portieri nemmeno a parlarne), ma i nostri attaccanti..? tutte seconde punte o esterni (Kean, Raspadori, Politano, Insigne, Belotti, Lasagna, Okaka, Quagliarella ecc che fisicamente nel calcio internazionale sono tutti delle prime punte con poca stazza per tenere botta davanti).
E' così in tanti sport dove l'Italia storicamente ha un po' meno stazza ma poi succede che ti entra un Michieletto che è un 2.07 nel volley o lo stesso Lucca che è un 2.01, bisogna lavorare su questo senza tralasciare il grande lavoro fatto nella formazione dei giocatori negli altri reparti.


----------



## rossonerosud (11 Settembre 2021)

ho visto adesso i suoi gol, sembra abbastanza illegale per la serie b


----------



## Raryof (11 Settembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> ho visto adesso i suoi gol, sembra abbastanza illegale per la serie b








Totalmente, sul primo gol appena prende la palla (dopo errore della difesa) è semplicemente infermabile con quel fisico lì, il difensore ci prova ma la palla è coperta e non può fare nulla, dopo il tiro finisce pure per terra.
Sul secondo gol va semplicemente via di potenza e scherza l'avversario, sembra un po' l'Ibra 20 enne quando aveva la palla e gli sbatteva contro durante il contrasto poi di fisico si girava e faceva quello che voleva.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Settembre 2021)

questo va alla juve.


----------



## uolfetto (12 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Anche Pellegri, quello della Roma acquistato dal Genoa dal nome impronunciabile, Vlahovic e molti altri stanno su quelle stature che ormai in questi ultimi anni sembrano diventare la normalità ma 2.01mt sono tanti....sei sul calibro di Ibra/Toni e potresti diventare immarcabile se hai un minimo di tecnica.
> Andrebbe messo nel mirino sempre che non ci abbiano pensato i gobbi o quello dei nati dopo.


Pellegri è sotto, Shomudorov sta lì lì. Scamacca invece lo danno 1.95 proprio come Ibra per questo te lo ho dato in risposta a Lucca sugli attaccanti taliani con un certo fisico di base. Io penso che abbia un grosso potenziale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Totalmente, sul primo gol appena prende la palla (dopo errore della difesa) è semplicemente infermabile con quel fisico lì, il difensore ci prova ma la palla è coperta e non può fare nulla, dopo il tiro finisce pure per terra.
> Sul secondo gol va semplicemente via di potenza e scherza l'avversario, sembra un po' l'Ibra 20 enne quando aveva la palla e gli sbatteva contro durante il contrasto poi di fisico si girava e faceva quello che voleva.


Che bomba questo.
Non sarebbe male portarci a casa anche lui, tenendo Colombo e magari Pellegri.
Con quei 3 hai potenzialmente il reparto completo per 15 anni.


----------



## Raryof (13 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che bomba questo.
> Non sarebbe male portarci a casa anche lui, tenendo Colombo e magari Pellegri.
> Con quei 3 hai potenzialmente il reparto completo per 15 anni.


Il serbo della Viola e Lucca, ecco il nostro mercato se tutto va come deve andare quest'anno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il serbo della Viola e Lucca, ecco il nostro mercato se tutto va come deve andare quest'anno.


Se succede è la volta che vado in coma etilico


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2021)

Ha pucciato anche stasera, 5 partite 4 gol e 1 assist.
Non riesco a trovare il gol di oggi ma pare sia stato un bel siluro.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Settembre 2021)

ha segnato anche il nostro Colombo con la SPAL. sono curioso di fare la conta e vedere chi vince la classifica cannonieri tra i due


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Settembre 2021)

sarà un prospetto top, ma dalla B alla A ci sono almeno 4 categorie di differenza. 
Tra la B e far la differenza nel milan ce ne sono invece 10.

Comunque non è mai sbagliato tenere sotto traccia un classe 2000 con potenziale, vediamo...


----------



## JoKeR (21 Settembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> sarà un prospetto top, ma dalla B alla A ci sono almeno 4 categorie di differenza.
> Tra la B e far la differenza nel milan ce ne sono invece 10.
> 
> Comunque non è mai sbagliato tenere sotto traccia un classe 2000 con potenziale, vediamo...


classe 2002....


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> sarà un prospetto top, ma dalla B alla A ci sono almeno 4 categorie di differenza.
> Tra la B e far la differenza nel milan ce ne sono invece 10.
> 
> Comunque non è mai sbagliato tenere sotto traccia un classe 2000 con potenziale, vediamo...


Anche Raspadori è un 2000 e con quel fisico lì ha già detto la sua in A pur essendo la metà di Lucca.
Se Mancini è furbo lo chiama subito per visionarlo (come ha fatto anche con Pellegri l'anno scorso), come per Zaniolo nel 2018 che non aveva nemmeno esordito in A e veniva solamente da un buon Euro U19 qualche mese prima, non ha molte altre scelte eh, tanto il salto lo farà per forza ed è comunque in età per andare a fare l'euro U21 nel 2023, probabile però che già tra un anno venga chiamato in nazionale maggiore ma prima deve portare su il Pisa.


----------



## David Drills (22 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anche Raspadori è un 2000 e con quel fisico lì ha già detto la sua in A pur essendo la metà di Lucca.
> Se Mancini è furbo lo chiama subito per visionarlo (come ha fatto anche con Pellegri l'anno scorso), come per Zaniolo nel 2018 che non aveva nemmeno esordito in A e veniva solamente da un buon Euro U19 qualche mese prima, non ha molte altre scelte eh, tanto il salto lo farà per forza ed è comunque in età per andare a fare l'euro U21 nel 2023, probabile però che già tra un anno venga chiamato in nazionale maggiore ma prima deve portare su il Pisa.


Ci sono già gli highlights disponibili, ha tirato una sassata rasoterra mai vista

(ho sbagliato a quotarti, era per il tuo messaggio sopra  )


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ci sono già gli highlights disponibili, ha tirato una sassata rasoterra mai vista
> 
> (ho sbagliato a quotarti, era per il tuo messaggio sopra  )


Dove? se riesci mettili qui..


----------



## David Drills (22 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dove? se riesci mettili qui..


No grazie, ho il terrore di essere bannato 

Basa che scrivi Pisa Calcio su google e ti escono gli highlights di sky


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> No grazie, ho il terrore di essere bannato
> 
> Basa che scrivi Pisa Calcio su google e ti escono gli highlights di sky


Sì li ho trovati, gran sassata imparabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2021)

Ma chi è sto ragazzone?
Ieri ho visto la sintesi della partita del pisa e sono rimasto colpito per il gol che ha realizzato.
Sassata impressionante dopo che si è coordinato in un secondo e in poco spazio.

Quando un calciatore compie una giocata che nemmeno lo spettatore si immagina siamo oltre la normalità.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Settembre 2021)

Al minuto 1:20 il gol di cui parlo.
Controllo orientato e ... bum.
Cosi si bruciano i tempi di gioco...


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Settembre 2021)

Approdo alla Juve nemmeno quotato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Settembre 2021)

Anche oggi in goal contro il parma


----------



## atomiko (26 Settembre 2021)

Questi erano i giovani da prendere, ormai è tardi perchè ci sarà l'asta e noi non parteciperemo sicuro


----------



## Giangy (26 Settembre 2021)

Davvero un futuro talento questo Lucca, sta trascinando il Pisa infatti. Ci sono già diverse squadre di serie A che lo tengono d'occhio.


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2021)

Gran rigore che si è preso, di puro fisico.
Uno così dentro l'area è immarcabile se riesce a girarsi, o lo anticipi o non ce n'è.

Ps: e la puccia lui, giustamente.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

Si è aperto sto topic e come accade spesso si è iniziato a parlare di Lucca in ottica Milan, Juve, Inter e co


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Si è aperto sto topic e come accade spesso si è iniziato a parlare di Lucca in ottica Milan, Juve, Inter e co


Va bè ma ci leggono palesemente dai.


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2021)

Intanto ha pucciato il primo gol con l'U21 adesso.


----------



## rossonerosud (12 Ottobre 2021)

Lo sto vedendo. Deve crecere ancora molto in termini di protezione della palla e deve essere più presente in partita dal punto di vista mentale (da questo punto di vista Lorenzo Colombo è più avanti). Però è bravo tecnicamente, ha senso del gol e ha un'ottima progressione. Se ci si lavora su e lui ha la mentalità giusta può venire fuori un grande attaccante.


----------



## Raryof (12 Ottobre 2021)

L'unico pallone decente arrivato in area l'ha messo dentro, è lì che gli deve arrivare la palla, in più andrebbe servito sulla corsa e nello spazio per permettergli di giocarsi l'1 vs 1 col centrale, ma in questa under ce ne sono troppi con la palla incollata al piede e non è il massimo.


----------

